# Where Do You Sell Your work



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Do any of you guys sell your walking sticks and canes on Etsy?

I created an Etsy site to sell some of the walking sticks and canes, however I'm not sure how to promote the Etsy store.

Any suggestions?

I sell on my website, but I'm looking for other places to sell, as I make many more walking sticks and canes than I can sell.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't sell any of my work but the city I live in has two large outdoor art shows every year where I see lots of people selling walking sticks, cutting boards etc. Is there a metro area near you where you can set up shop to get your name out there?


----------

